# Hurricane sandy destroyed me



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Didn't have time to saved ,I was at work .Came home hours later just to find out the surge of sandy devastated my basement ..Only 1 survivor ,My crayfish ..When i was taking the pics, i notice something moving on the floor, it was the cray ..threw him in 10 gallon tank but i don't know he will survive..

the surge salty water was at least 40 degrees 

.here's some pics .... rip my friends


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awww I'm so sorry. I really hope your crayfish gets better


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a dirty shame. So sorry. Maybe the insurance company can make you well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's heartbreaking  I'm so sorry about your loss and mess! Hang in there.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

That's devastating, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Real sad to see these images...

Now it's time to be strong and live by your forum id and get: "*BACK IN ACTION*".

Peace and goodwill to you my fellow aquarist as you rebuild your life and your community.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, BackInAction. :-( I know how difficult it is to lose fish you are attached to, and imagine it's especially difficult under the circumstances. I hope that your cray pulls through and wish you the best of luck rebuilding.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh my gosh  i'm so sorry that happened!!! i wish i could help you rebuild :/ hope your cray makes it


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't even imagine how it felt to come home to that. My deepest sympathies. I hope in time you can rebuild your tanks. But I am glad that you made it through the storm.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

My sympathy to you as well. Take some joy in the fact you have the crayfish, hope the little guy makes it. 

Rebuild slow and it would be great if you could post a build thread so we could follow you and see how the tank is reborn.

Best of luck and if you need anything for the tank, let us know and we will see what we can do to help you in this terrible situation.


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys ..Its going to take me months to rebuild AND IT WILL HAPPEN . Our area got hit badly .HOUSES DOWN THE BLOCK from ME GOT swept away and destroyed and me and family are so lucky our house didnt get sweep away from the surge of sandy .

The cray is doing fine though!!!! He's moving around and eating.

We're just waiting for fema to get here to get a estimate of so much damage she did to the basement .(I"M saying 20 grand or more)Everything was destroyed. water heater ac unit ,heating unit ,furniture,refrigerate,stove, 65inch led flat screen tv, clothes ,wooded floors etc.... i have a lot work ahead of me ,but it will get done .....

Rip My baby car that sandy sweep away and destroyed TO.....yOU 'll be missed 

its been a terrible year for me with pets, but i will never stop loving them ....

I'll see you guys maybe a month or two with a new tank to show, but for know ,my living arraignments must come first than another fish tank will pop up ...


peace


Catch you guys on the REBOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
its been a terrible year for me with pets too


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

BackInAction said:


> Thanks for the support guys ..Its going to take me months to rebuild AND IT WILL HAPPEN . Our area got hit badly .HOUSES DOWN THE BLOCK from ME GOT swept away and destroyed and me and family are so lucky our house didnt get sweep away from the surge of sandy .
> 
> The cray is doing fine though!!!! He's moving around and eating.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit! Not sure how much help we can be but we're here for you. I'm glad it was only material things that were lost. Sending good wishes your way and keep us posted.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sorry about your situation and the lose of your aquarium, I had family on the eastern shore of MD where i am originally from, that took a big hit as well. I Hope everything gets better for you!


----------



## Sqbear46 (Aug 24, 2012)

*I'm sure you've heard 'i'm sorry" too many times. *

*I can't wait to see what you have re-built.*


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I cannot imagine this loss. Your home and fish pets, and belongings. I am so sorry and also wish to hear of your rebuild. Sending you a hug too!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

as with everyone here,i'm so dreadfully sorry for your losses.
i sincerely hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am also sorry for your loss but very happy that you and your family are safe. It is times like these I tend to take stock of what is going good in life. Every day can be a challenge. I look forward to your rebuild. Your little crab is showing you how to move forward, it seems.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Oh that must be horrible to come home too! Is the dirt from the tanks or from Sandy??
Hope the cray comes through


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> Oh that must be horrible to come home too! Is the dirt from the tanks or from Sandy??
> Hope the cray comes through


Most of the sand was still in the tank maybe two pounds fell on the floor ...

Thats dirt and mud from the water !!!!! I got more pics from the mess sandy cause and a liitle bit of cleaning up ..



all the wall sheet rock must come down even the ceiling ,bathroom and kitchen..


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> Oh that must be horrible to come home too! Is the dirt from the tanks or from Sandy??
> Hope the cray comes through


Most of the sand was still in the tank maybe two pounds fell on the floor ...

Thats dirt and mud from the water !!!!! I got more pics from the mess sandy cause and a liitle bit of cleaning up ..



all the wall sheet rock must come down even the ceiling ,bathroom and kitchen..


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

OMG that is insane! Even with the all the technology today were powerless against mother nature.


----------



## Sqbear46 (Aug 24, 2012)

*omg!*


----------

